# Everybody knows how to make tater soup.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

but I don't know jack about making clam chowder. Messed up my one attempt by putting too much bacon in it I reckon. Anybody that's got a recipe, please post it. Much obliged.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Jump in here RD. I know you bound to be an expert since you come from the home of clam chowder.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Clam Chowder :

3 cans minced clams
1 medium white onion, diced
4 medium white potatoes, diced
4 cups milk
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp celery salt
1 tsp ground black pepper
4 tbs butter
1 tsp parsley
3 tbs flour
1 cup water

Lightly sautee onion in butter just until tender.
Cook potatoes until soft.
Warm the cup of water and blend in the flour.
Put potatoes,onion,and milk into pot on medium heat,then add spices,stirring after adding each.
Add clams and clam juice.
After mixture gets hot add the blended flour.
Stir constantly until entire mixture is creamy.

* salt and pepper portions may be adjusted to taste,as well as the flour blendfor thickness.

** ******** and fatback eating mounteen folk may add 1/4 cup chopped fresh fried bacon bits.Combined with the butter this should fit their artery clogging preferences.


----------

